# Have you seen the new Maxant ball cap?



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Scheduled to arrive the week of July 9th!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hey, you trying to con Jake out of a new free hat?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Maybe?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Personally i like the old one with the gold around the bill. I get lots of comments on it at Bee Meetings. I've had people ask me if I'm from Maxant, but when I try to sell them an old beat up extractor they just walk away:scratch:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Most of our members here have never heard of Maxant. Our club has several Dadant extractors one of which had to be "bent back into shape" so the basket wouldn't rub against the sides as it was spinning. 

I'm truly a Maxant ambassador to these left coasties. Sometimes I feel like a voice crying out in the wilderness!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been wanting a cap ever since I bought my extractor. It's a sure thing I will be calling them on the 9th.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought Jake said he will be mailing all of us on BS a free one on the 9th!? 
Sorry that must be that selective hearing/reading that my wife told me I have! 
I have an old Maxant 60 frame extractor does that qualify me for the free hat?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yeah, everyone who owns a Maxant extractor gets a complementary hat from Jake I think. Can we see a show of hands? :w


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

I like that idea! I am awlays looking for a nice hat. Since I already bought the extractor (1400) maybe when I order the Jr Wax Spinner it will come with a hat?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

KQ6AR said:


> Hey, you trying to con Jake out of a new free hat?


Again? 

No extractor yet, but two bottling tanks. Jake shipped me a hat a while ago. Y'all need to buy something directly from them again.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Barry said:


> Yeah, everyone who owns a Maxant extractor gets a complementary hat from Jake I think. Can we see a show of hands? :w


Sounds like since Barry is a Mod he has the say for Jake!
Thanks Barry and Jake! 
PM me for my mailing address!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Yes, Again. Charley already weaseled one of the old ones out of him.
I'm just jealous, because I didn't get a hat with my Maxant extractor.




sqkcrk said:


> Again?
> 
> No extractor yet, but two bottling tanks. Jake shipped me a hat a while ago. Y'all need to buy something directly from them again.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

When the officially arrive I will be giving a few away to "selected" beesource members.
opcorn:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You've been like a son to me Jake, I just wanted you to know that.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

hahaha


Charlie B said:


> You've been like a son to me Jake, I just wanted you to know that.
> 
> View attachment 2296


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hey Jake, 
While we have you're attention, does you're uncapping table ship via UPS or is it a truck only item?
Getting tired of the small plastic uncapping tray I'm using.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Jake I have been seriously thinking about one of those fancy chain uncappers with spinner combos that you sell!? (depends on how many caps are included?) LOL! 

You could drum up lots of business with a special cap offer like the more you spend the more caps you get!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

MAXANT said:


> When the officially arrive I will be giving a few away to "selected" beesource members.opcorn:


Gee, I just ordered some plastic tank valves.....


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Gee, I just ordered some plastic tank valves.....


You could replace that steam powered circa 1901 extractor you have with a Maxant 1400. That might get you a hat.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Charlie B said:


> You could replace that steam powered circa 1901 extractor you have with a Maxant 1400. That might get you a hat.


I would try to get at least 2 hats from Jake for a extractor!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have a circa mid 70's 20 frame Maxant in storage for emergencies. I got it free after the '70s bee mania expired and all the newbees quit. The early 2010's is bee mania all over again except much more manic. You will be able to pick up bee equipment for free or $.10 on the dollar any year now. Jake, what percent per year have your sales been rising the last few years?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Is that circa mid 1870's or 1970's?









odfrank swarm trapping circa 1835 (before photography)
More hair and less belly.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We have noticed a decent increase over the past few years for sure.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How many of you have sent Jake one of your hats? I sent him a hat and a Squeak Creek T-shirt.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> How many of you have sent Jake one of your hats? I sent him a hat and a Squeak Creek T-shirt.


There you go. I bet if you sent a "gift" you might receive one in return. Now I just need to get some shirts printed up as I am a huge Maxant fan.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Also love honey and Maple syrup.........just saying.........:shhhh:


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Ohhh, just so happens that my brother in law makes some of the finest maple syrup in Vermont. I may just have to drop a quart in Ayer!!!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Ohhh, just so happens that my girls make some of the finest honey in California. I will send a pound to Ayer for sure! I'm gonna look real good in my newly designed Maxant ball cap. I can't wait to show it off at our next bee club meeting. :thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maxant Ball Cap, the beesource.com Edition.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I like your thinking Mark..............


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Did you get the cap and shirt yet? Maybe today.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Jake wondering how many shirts and hats I would have to trade you for one of those fancy bottling tanks? 

Mark: Thanks for the hint!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Not yet! Will swing by the factory and check


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mtn. Bee said:


> Mark: Thanks for the hint!


 Yer welcome?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Cheers Mark!!!!!!!! Stay tuned!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I would wear it every day. I wear my CF Koehnen cap every day. I guess I will have to send a sun catcher to Theo and see what happens.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

View attachment 2556
It ain't a MAXANT hat, but it does the job. Anybody else have one to share a picture of?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

View attachment 2687
View attachment 2688
Hey Jake, thanks for the MAXANT Hat. It's cool. I love the bee on the back. The t-shirt is nice too.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Did the new hats get in yet?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

See the Post above yours.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't realize they came directly from Maxant. I'll have to call them tomorrow.


----------

